

Meta submission with 472 points marked as 'dead'. This is bad. - vanni

"Moderators of HN: please stop changing post titles" (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4102013)
======
ColinWright
I would guess that people aren't aware that it doesn't require moderators to
kill an item. There are plenty of people on HN who don't want to see meta, or
meta-on-meta, and who will happily flag meta items.

Enough flags, and it's dead.

Other submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4102948>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4102907>

------
vanni
Some meta^2 discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4102907>

~~~
vanni
It is now dead too with 188 points and 50 comments - one of pg:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4103210>

So there's not space here for community discussion about moderation. Bad^2.

~~~
vanni
I hope their guidelines are not valid for Google+ posts about HN moderation
too:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/113250814961864918365/posts/dQkv...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/113250814961864918365/posts/dQkvP3aA9ey)

